# Help: shorts for someone with a track cyclist's build?



## CalvesOfSteel (Aug 28, 2006)

My girlfriend is getting a little more serious about cycling and having a lot of difficulty finding shorts that fit. She has a small waist and very strong legs (ex figure skater). Pearl Izumi mediums fit her waist ok (could maybe even go small) but the legs are too tight. The legs on a large are better but the waist is far too big. And of course the chamois quality is very important also.

A friend suggested SheBeest. Any other advice/suggestions? 

Many, many thanks!


----------



## jgutz71 (Jul 7, 2013)

Is she wearing shorts or bibs? If shorts, I would suggest trying bibs or even men's sizes...


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

jgutz71 said:


> Is she wearing shorts or bibs? If shorts, I would suggest trying bibs or even men's sizes...


yeah, definitely. Waist, specifically, shouldn't really be a consideration and it wouldn't be with bibs.  They'd just need to fit from the butt down and the straps be snug enough to take up slack but not too snug.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

My waist is a size smaller than my hips, and I _love_ my SheBeest commuter capris. So this brand gets my vote.


----------



## dir-t (Oct 14, 2005)

My wife is probably built similar to your girlfriend - I can only dream of having quads and calves like she does.

Sugio fits her well for road biking. She likes Bellweather for baggy MTB shorts.


----------

